# Bundeswehr vs. Zivildienst!



## Muli (18 Apr. 2006)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren, ob Ihr Grundwehrdienst oder Zivildienst absolviert habt, bzw. was Ihr absolvieren wollt, wenn es euch noch bevorsteht!

Ich persönlich habe ja keines der beiden Angebote wahr nehmen können ...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Teilnahme an der Abstimmung!


----------



## Muli (10 Mai 2006)

RickEee schrieb:


> Den allergrößten Respekt allerdings zolle ich Alternpflegern, Betreuern in Behindertenheimen usw.




Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Das sind für mich die wahren Helden dieser Gesellschaft! Die haben Knochenarbeit zu schmalem Gehalt zu leisten! Dazu kommt noch die psychische Belastung! Also an dieser Stelle Hut ab und Credits an alle, die unsere kranke und alte Gesellschaft stützen und heilen! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## illidan (18 Mai 2006)

Ich geb dir in beiden Punkten recht, RickEee! Auch bin zum Bund gegangen, weil Zvii für mich nicht in Frage kam. Allerdings nur die erforderlichen 9 Monate ine meinem Fall. 

Und auch ich habe vor solchen Menschen einen riesen Respekt vor solchen Leuten, wie Altenpfleger etc.

gruß zer0


----------



## Scwie (18 Mai 2006)

Ich selbst hatte zwar das Glück ausgemustert zu werden  aber von meinen Bekannten hat fast keiner bereut zum Bund gegangen zu sein. Die meinten halt es käme drauf an wo man nach der Grundausbildung stationiert wird.

Und die, die Zivi gemacht haben, meinten es gab fast nie was zu tun und sie sind nur blöd rumgehockt und haben sich zu tode gelangweilt. 

In Sachen Altenpflegern usw. kann ich euch aber auch nur beipflichten, dass kann ich mir nämlich auch nicht besonders angenehm und einfach vorstellen.


----------



## Sandy81 (27 Mai 2006)

Da ich seit meinem 16. Lebensjahr ehrenamtlich beim DRK tätig bin, mußte ich nur einmal erwähnen, das ich mich dort verpflichtet habe (damals war es noch für 10 Jahre), und der Drops war gelutscht. Tja, das ist nun 20 Jahre her und bereut habe ich nix (auch wenn ich aus beruflichen Gründen zur Karteileiche verkomme). Ich habe einfach keine Lust gehabt, in den Dreck zu springen, nur weil ein anderer mir das sagt. Und anschreien lasse ich mich nun mal grundsätzlich nicht... Nee nee, beim Bund hätte ich wohl nur wegen Befehlsverweigerung und Offiziersbeleidigung im Bau gesessen, da ist es schon sinnvoller und interessanter, Wunden zu versorgen. Und die 150 Stunden, die man da im Jahr machen muß, sind lächerlich (bei jedem Werder-Spiel gehen schon alleine 5 Stunden drauf! Und man sieht kostenlos das Spiel!)

Mal etwas anderes: Ist nur mir aufgefallen, das der Wehrdienst gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt?! Dort heißt es ganz klar, das niemand wegen seines Geschlechts benachteiligt werden darf. Genau das passiert aber, denn ich muß Wehr- oder Ersatzdienst leisten, _nur weil ich ein Mann bin!_ Wäre ich eine Frau, hätte ich diesen gesetzlichen Zwang nicht. Und die Tatsache, das ich, wenn es zu blöd wird, noch nicht mal nach Hause gehen kann, weil dann bewaffnete Menschen mich mit Gewalt daran hindern und meine Freiheit beschränken, ohne das ich etwas verbrochen habe... Nee nee, das ist nix für klein Sandro.
Ich danke allen, die meinen Seelenstriptease ganz gelesen haben, für ihre Geduld!


----------



## illidan (27 Mai 2006)

Sandy81 schrieb:


> Mal etwas anderes: Ist nur mir aufgefallen, das der Wehrdienst gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt?! Dort heißt es ganz klar, das niemand wegen seines Geschlechts benachteiligt werden darf. Genau das passiert aber, denn ich muß Wehr- oder Ersatzdienst leisten, _nur weil ich ein Mann bin!_ Wäre ich eine Frau, hätte ich diesen gesetzlichen Zwang nicht. Und die Tatsache, das ich, wenn es zu blöd wird, noch nicht mal nach Hause gehen kann, weil dann bewaffnete Menschen mich mit Gewalt daran hindern und meine Freiheit beschränken, ohne das ich etwas verbrochen habe... Nee nee, das ist nix für klein Sandro.
> Ich danke allen, die meinen Seelenstriptease ganz gelesen haben, für ihre Geduld!



Ob das nun gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt weiß ich nicht. Ich würde mich auch nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, und sagen, dass das gegen das Grundgestezt verstößt. 

Früher mag diese Einteilung auch Sinnvoll gewessen sein. Die Frau trägt 9 Monate ein Baby aus und sorgt auch sonst für die Familie und damit auch für die Gesellschaft. der Mann muss im Gegenzug auch eine Sinnvolle Tätigkeit für die Gesellschaft ausüben. Wobei man 9 Monate, oder füher sogar 2 Jahre, strammstehen und, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, sich anschreien lassen als Sinnvoll bezeichnen kann, doch eher fraglich ist. Da ist Zivi meiner Meinung eine deutlich sinnvollere Tätigkeit. Aber das nur am Rande. Fakt ist aber, dass sich in unsere Geslleschaft einiges getan hat (z. B. Emazipation). Das geht sogar soweit, dass auch Frauen ein Recht darauf haben zur kämpfenden Einheit gehen zu dürfen. Und wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt, dann sagen sie einfach, tschüss, ich bin weg. Und die Männer sind dort auf Gedei und Verderb ausgeliefert. Und das sind nur eins von vielen was mich etwas aufregt. Mir wurde zu solch einem Verhalten immer gesagt, dass ich die Rosinen aus dem Kuchen picke. Aber um nochmal auf die Rollenverteilung zurückzukommen, ich würde sagen, mittlerweile gibt es keine wirkliche Rollenverteilung. Es gibt Männer, die sorgen für die Famlie und den Haushalt und Frauen, die gehen arbeiten. Was ich damit sagen will, ich finde es schon ungerecht, dass die Männer auch weiterhin zum Bund gehen müssen und dir Frauen nichts für die Gesellschaft tun müssen. Meine Meinung, entweder der Mann *und* die Frau müssen was für die Gesellschaft tun, oder beide müssen nichts tun. 

Hinzu kam zu meiner Zeit (vor etwa 2 Jahren), dass sie nur die Leute bis t2 genommen habe. Die Leute ab t3 wurden generell ausgemustert. Und von diesen Leute die t2 haben, also die Wehrfähigen, wurden auch nur ein Bruchteil genommen. Ich habe mal gelesen, das von 500.000 Wehrfähigen nur ca. 100.000 genommen wurden. 

Mein Fazit ist: Das Leben ist ungrecht! 

Was die Geschichte mit Wehrdienst verstößt gegen das Grundgesetz angeht, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich würde sagen, wenn dies wirklich der Fall ist, dann hätte schon längst jedmand diese Lücke entdeckt. Dehalb würde ich sagen, dass es nicht gegen das Gunrdgestz verstößt.

Wer es bis hier hin geschafft hat, dem wünsche ich noch ein schönes Wochenende!

gruß zer0

PS:Für den Fall, dass welche es noch nicht gelesen habe, ich war beim Bund. Das wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben, damit hier keiner sagt, so kann auch nur ein Verweigerer reden


----------



## tailspin (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich hab für die letzen 2 gestimmt:

BUndeswehr gehört WECK! Zivildinenst ist okay, wenn freiwillig (ist es ja auch) das heißt, dass man auch nichts machen kann, wenn man nichts von beiden will. (Daher auch 2 votes).


----------



## anskontakt (3 Aug. 2006)

tja.. ich hab beides gemacht.. und bereu nix davon..


----------



## coffeemakerx (3 Aug. 2006)

hab meinen grundwehrdienst erfüllt und es hat mir nich geschadet


----------



## joho1234 (3 Aug. 2006)

Auf jeden Fall Bundeswehr!


----------



## Loganx1113 (3 Aug. 2006)

Zivildienst ist wohl die fuer mich einzige Wahl (ausser ausgemustert werden, aber das kann man nunmal nicht erzwingen ^^).
Kann mich einfach nicht mit der Institution "Armee" identifizieren.


----------



## derekinho (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich denke auch, lieber Zividienst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen in der Bundeswehr zu sein.


----------



## Holger (3 Aug. 2006)

Auch ich habe meinen Wehrdienst geleistet, und es hat mir nicht geschadet - im Gegenteil!


----------



## formarco (5 Aug. 2006)

ich werd erstmal versuchen ausgemustert zu werden.
Wenn das nich klappt, mach ich zivi


----------



## illidan (5 Aug. 2006)

formarco schrieb:


> ich werd erstmal versuchen ausgemustert zu werden.
> Wenn das nich klappt, mach ich zivi




Wenn ich so was schon höre.....

Sei doch froh, dass es dir gut geht und du nicht ausgemustert wirst. Schließlich werden die ausgemustert, die körperlich oder geistig nicht in der Lage sind Zivi oder Bund zu machen.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich, 9 Monat, das ist doch ein Witz. Vor allem, was machst du wenn du ausgemustert wirst?! Hast du da schon eine sinnvolle Tätigkeit?! (Arbeit...etc.)

Ich geb dir ein Tipp: Mach zivi, dann hast du etwas für die Gesellschaft getan. Denn ohne die Zivis würde das soziale System in der BRD früher oder später zusammen brechen. Die Altenpflege wäre z. B. unbezahlbar, wenn es da nicht die kostengünstigeren Zivis gäbe! 


gruß zer0


----------



## Hurra (6 Aug. 2006)

Also, erst einmal,ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen und ich für meinen Teil denke, dass es erstmal jeder selbst wissen sollte, was ihm mehr liegt.

Auch von mir eine Große Anerkennung an alle, die sich als Zivi bereit stellen!

Ich selber trete im April 07 der Bundeswehr für 12Jahr bei, weil es für mich das richtige ist. Zudem habe ich die Auffassung, dass die Bundeswehr langsam aber sicher mal auf eine Berufsarmee umrüsten sollte und das statt der Wehrpflicht lieber eine verpflichtendes soziales Jahr eingeführt werden sollte, denn wie schon vorher erwähnt, sind es diese leute, die viele kleine Institutionen am Leben erhalten.

Und zum Ausmustern möchte ich noch kurz sagen...
Wer sich ausmustern lässt, weil er es wirklich darauf anlegt, kann ich nur sagen, vorsicht...Denn das bedeutet dass derjenige ein körperliches oder geistiges Defizit hat und so etwas wollen die wenigstens Firmen sehen.


----------



## anmalu (6 Aug. 2006)

Also ich bin jetzt neunzehn, und werde bald engezogen (wenn mein Abbi geschafft ist) und ich freu mich drauf. Mein Bruder hat hinterher auch gesagt, dass es mitunter die beste Zeit seines Lebens war.


----------



## ICETIGER (7 Aug. 2006)

Also ich bin ein absoluter Gegner von der Bundeswehr. Wer hin will kann das tun aber man sollte nicht müssen. Ich hab gerne Zivi gemacht und kann meine Erfahrungen jetzt gut brauchen, da ein Freund von mir schwer erkrankt ist und im Rollstuhl sitzt. Hier sind die Erfahrungen besonders wichtig


----------



## SubZero2000 (10 Aug. 2006)

War bei der Bundeswehr, gibt schlimmeres .


----------



## philazn (10 Aug. 2006)

eine frage , ich muss ja am oktober auch zum bund (also die 9 monate) wieviel verdiene ich dann dort?


----------



## kr4x (11 Aug. 2006)

*Zivi*

Ich habe Zivildienst geleistet - im Altenheim.
Habe dort technische aufgaben übernommen und auch Ärzte Fahrten mit Bewohnern. Die sind einem cht dankbar... Habe es aber gemacht weil ich erstens vor meiner ausbildung was davon machen wollte, denn danach ist es sehr wenig kohle für einen der geselle ist... Und ich wollte in meiner "Heimat" bleiben...


----------



## kenny1712 (23 Aug. 2006)

Nach der Bundeswehrzeit lernt man aber an seine grenzen zu gehen und wenn es sein muss auch mal die fresse zu halten.


----------



## Sandy81 (23 Aug. 2006)

Meinst Du nicht, das man als Zivi im Krankenhaus/Altenheim oder im Rettungsdienst erst recht manchmal an seine Grenzen gehen muß? Tote Menschen anfassen oder in blutende Wunden zu greifen ist etwas anderes, als "für den Kriegsfall zu üben" (ist jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint) und erst recht eine prägende Erfahrung. Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich bin 3 Jahre hauptamtlich Rettungsdienst gefahren (und mußte einige Zivis psychisch wieder aufbauen) und arbeite jetzt in der ambulanten Krankenpflege. Klar muß man da auch mal "die Fresse halten", wenn man es mit psychisch Kranken Menschen zu tun hat. Aber anders als beim Bund sind das dann nicht meine Vorgesetzten. Die mögen übrigens (meistens) meine ehrliche, ungemütliche Art...


----------



## kenny1712 (24 Aug. 2006)

Ich dachte dabei auch eher daran die physischen Grenzen des Körpers kennen zu lernen. Man weiß nach 40 Kilometern mit 40 Kilo Gepäck nach ´ner Nacht ohne Schlaf einfach wo die Grenzen sind und wie man sie nutzen kann. Ich würde fast sagen man findet sich selbst. Natürlich ist die emotionale Stärke ein anderes thema und ich habe höchstachtung vor diesen Zivis, aber ich kenne genug Drückeberger die einfach Angst vorm Bund hatten und deswegen irgend einen pimmeligen Zivijob gemacht haben. Hausmeister oder so. Leute die sich aber zum beispiel im Altersheim bewerben haben meinen Respekt verdient, aber das sind meist Leute die das aus überzeugung tun und nich weil sie sich drücken wollen. Ich persönlich hätte mich nicht für Zivi begeistern können. Und außerdem habe ich beim Bund gelernt auf mich und mein Land stolz zu sein und was es heißt seinem Land zu dienen. Das soll jetzt vom Ton nicht in die Rechte Schiene rutschen, sondern es ist ein Gefühl von Stolz auf dieses Land mit all seinen Vor und Nachteilen.


----------



## Sandy81 (24 Aug. 2006)

Ach soooo, hatte ich irgendwie falsch verstanden! Sorry! Jetzt klingt es plausibler und ich gebe Dir mit dem Faulheitsaspekt u.a. natürlich völlig recht. :thumbup: 

Gut, das mit dem Stolz auf unser Land wird bei mir täglich weniger, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema...


----------



## icks-Tina (28 Aug. 2006)

ich wär zur BW gegangen aber leider war es damals nur als Sani möglich...ich wollte aber Panzerfahren...LOL....ich finde ansonsten jeder soll "soweit" gehen wie er will....wer Zivi sein will...auch OK...wo wären all die Kranken und so ohne "Sie" ?...."Umgedreht" genauso...jedem das "seine"....


----------



## LBS.issor (17 Feb. 2007)

keins von beiden ! PS.: doch ne Woche in Bayern Grundwehrdienst bis die Idioten festgestellt haben das Sie mich bei der Musterung falsch gemustert haben ....... also 1 Woche umsonst in Bayern verbracht ... aber eins hab Ich vom Spieß gelernt "und denkt drann Feldwebel wird jeder Idiot!" waren seine Worte !!! am ersten Tag und bei meiner Kleiderabgabe waren seine letzten Worte "und falls es Ihnen gesundheitlich besser gehen sollte sehen Wir uns ja vielleicht nochmal wieder" -> meine Worte zu Ihm " In diesem leben nicht mehr !!!!!" muhaha


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

ich war auch 10monate beim bund und jetzt arbeite ich bei der johanniter unfallhilfe es hat mir beides nicht geschadet aber beim bund fand ich es ein wenig wie beim kindergarten


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

zivieldienst...bundeswehr find ich net so dolle


----------



## ckviper (13 Aug. 2007)

keines von beiden, denn, außer man will danach in der richtung bleiben, ist es die größte zeitverschwendung, die es gibt. das jahr bekommt man nie wieder, das man hätte früher in einem ordentlich beruf arbeiten und richtiges geld verdienen können. da können die lieber die hartz4 leute reinstecken, denn mehr als 1euro/h verdient man ja eh nich.

ps: ich hab meinen zivildienst abgeleistet


----------



## rise (14 Aug. 2007)

Hmm..habe da eine ziemlich krasse meinung was das betrifft.
Da ich absolut gegen den Zivildienst bin! 

Ich bin der Meinung das jeder wenigstens seinen Grundwehrdienst ableisten müsste!Natürlich Gesundheit usw. vorrausgesetzt das ist klar!

War selber mehrere Jahre bei der Marine und habe es nicht bereut! Im Gegenteil!Es hat mir sehr viel gebracht.Habe viel gesehen, sehr viele leute kennengelernt und auch einiges (ja man glaubt es nicht ) gelernt!! 

Kenny sagte hier nen schönen Satz!man lernt seine Grenzen kennen!Die Erfahrung die man hier macht kommt so schnell nicht wieder...und wo lernt man beim Zivi seine Grenzen kennen?Beim A..... abwischen??

Aber nun ja jeder hat da seine Einstellung...ich kann nur solche Leute nicht ab die meinen sie müssten sich extra ausmustern lassen bzw. sagen das die Bundeswehr was schlechtes ist!Dies ist ganz bestimmt nicht so!
Sie wird nur manch. von den Medien und durch Mundpropaganda schlecht gemacht!


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Bundeswehr und ich würde es wieder tun wenn ich gefragt werde


----------



## Gab78 (2 Dez. 2008)

Nichts von Beidem


----------



## rand (2 Dez. 2008)

Zivildienst. Die Bundeswehr wird als Berufsarmee auch ohne Einziehung aller männlichen Schulabsolventen bestehen, während der Zivildienst nicht durch vollbezahlte Kräfte ersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

also hätte ja zivi gemacht, damit hätte ich auf jeden fall das gefühl was besseres für den staat gemacht zu haben!

so aber bin ich ausgemustert, naja, was solls!


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

Ich habe gedient. Der dort erlernte Befehlsgehorsam hat mich fähig gemacht, zu heiraten


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

Bundeswehr,ganz klar.:thumbup:
Allerdings mußte ich die Truppe nach bereits ca. 7 Wochen verlassen.
Hmm ... vielleicht hätte ich den Panzer doch nicht in der Kantine,direkt vor der Essensausgabe parken sollen


----------



## domo06 (20 Apr. 2010)

ganz klar Bundeswehr für zivi und co hab ich keine nerven
aber trotzdem Respekt an die zivis weis vom Praktikum her wie hard das is:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DonEnrico (20 Apr. 2010)

:thumbup:Auch ich war Soldat, aber noch 15 Monate (lange ist es her!).
War ne super Erfahrung, leider immer ne riesen Geldknappheit.
Aber schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Jeaniholic (20 Apr. 2010)

Ich war so eine Art Zivi. Hab mich auch beim DRK verpflichtet. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen:
- Keine Gebühren für den Erste-Hilfe Kurs / Führerschein
- Fußballspiele nicht umsonst ansehen, *NEIN*, man wird sogar noch dafür bezahlt - wenn auch nur vergleichbar dem, was Soldaten kriegen.
- Bezahlt werden fürs Konzerte ansehen.
- Theaterbesuche

Negativ:
Langweilige Dienste kommen auch vor (Fahrdienste, Aufsicht bei irgendwelchen Sportveranstaltungen, für die man sich nicht so sehr interessiert)

Die Aufgaben als beim DRK Verpflichteter sind es, bei Großveranstaltungen (Konzerte, Sport,...) vor Ort zu sein und eventuell anfallende Verletzte zu versorgen, bis sie an die berufsmäßigen Rettungssanitäter übergeben werden. (Was nicht immer nötig ist)
Oder man macht Fahrdienst für Kranke, Alte und Behinderte
(Ist nicht soooo sehr spannend aber auch keine schwere Aufgabe. Und sinnvoller, als Gewehre zu putzen)
Ich hatte in meiner Laufbahn nur eine komplette Familie mit Lebensmittelvergiftung bei einem Konzert (Die haben vorher zuhause schlechten Fisch gegessen) und ein gebrochenes Bein bei einem ansonsten eher langweiligen Judo-Wettkampf (Finde Judo nicht sooo spannend)

Man verliert keine Zeit für Beruf oder Studium!!


----------



## Katzun (20 Apr. 2010)

da ich der jüngste von 5 geschwistern bin und 2 meiner brüder beim bund waren, kam ich nie in die situation mich entscheiden zu müssen.

hätte ich meinen dienst antreten müssen, dann sicher beim bund.


----------



## Jeaniholic (20 Apr. 2010)

Wie?
Für sowas wird man ausgemustert, auch wenn man körperlich vollkommen gesund ist? Das ist ja ein Ding!


----------



## Katzun (21 Apr. 2010)

Jeaniholic schrieb:


> Wie?
> Für sowas wird man ausgemustert, auch wenn man körperlich vollkommen gesund ist? Das ist ja ein Ding!






> Weiterhin werden von der Wehrpflicht ausgenommen:
> 
> * der dritte und jeder weitere Sohn einer Familie, sofern die beiden älteren Brüder ihren Wehrdienst bzw. einen Ersatzdienst abgeleistet haben (gilt allerdings nicht, wenn eine der vorhergegangenen Personen sich für mehrere Jahre verpflichtet hat);




Wikipedia


grüsse


----------

